# At the risk of sounding morbid, who's next?



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

We're losing a lot of them lately.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Glen Frey..


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Totally know what you're saying. This has been the worst stretch I can think of.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I hate to say it, but it could get worse.

Although we've lost some greats lately there are many legendary performers in their 60s.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I suspect the "next" one will be someone we didn't suspect, simply because they've laid low because of illness. If they're in their 60's or 70's chances are pretty good they're not going to be found in a hotel room with a needle in their arm, or in the remains of a Porsche at the bottom of some California cliff.

But my money would be on AC/DC's Malcolm Young. Some folks with Alzheimer's disease can live a while, but generally the younger one contracts it, the quicker the demise. Young was diagnosed in his late 50's.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Our favourite boomer musicians and actors are entering the curve. Life expectancy is roughly 78 yrs for men, 81 for women. We'll be getting the the meaty part of that curve within the next ten years. 
To the OP, I'm surprised that Glenn Campbell has held on this long given his deteriorating condition. I hate so see any of them go.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Im glad you said it.
I was thinking of starting a "death pool" thread a few weeks ago, but couldn't think of a tasteful way to say it, lol.
It always seemed to me that more people in frail condition tend to pass in the winter for some reason, though I have no stats to back that up.

circle of life, folks.
Od'ing, suicides, etc is one thing, but the amount of people passing at a relatively young age due to health issues has me 1)concerned 2)grateful that its been a while since....oh never mind, I don't want to jinx myself or my family.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Im glad you said it.
> I was thinking of starting a "death pool" thread a few weeks ago, but couldn't think of a tasteful way to say it, lol.
> It always seemed to me that more people in frail condition tend to pass in the winter for some reason, though I have no stats to back that up.
> 
> ...


This thread was originally going to be a celebrity death pool threat, but I thought I'd take a lot of heat for it. 

I don't think it's funny, but we're losing a lot of big ones lately. 

I actually have a shortlist, and I'd rather not go further than that.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm dreading the day I read about any of the guys in Rush.

That will be a day off work I think.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I'm dreading the day I read about any of the guys in Rush.
> 
> That will be a day off work I think.


They seem pretty healthy and happy though.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> They seem pretty healthy and happy though.


I dunno....Alex seems like a bit of a lush, and neils recent retirement (?) *could* be the sign of some sort of deterioration.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Diablo said:


> Im glad you said it.
> I was thinking of starting a "death pool" thread a few weeks ago, but couldn't think of a tasteful way to say it, lol.
> It always seemed to me that more people in frail condition tend to pass in the winter for some reason, though I have no stats to back that up.


Insomuch as heart failure is the #1 source of morbidity and mortality, and colder weather places greater stress on the heart, yeah. If it's not heart disease, it is often pneumonia; also a winter sorta thing.

I don't know how old you are, but after a certain age you tend to start your reading of the morning paper with a glimpse at the obits. And as an inveterate obits-reader, I can tell you they expand during the winter months.

But think about it: there will come a time when not a single soul who played Woodstock will be alive.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Diablo said:


> neils recent retirement (?) *could* be the sign of some sort of deterioration.


It actually was. Drummers are going to having far more stress placed on joints than strummers.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

mhammer said:


> It actually was. Drummers are going to having far more stress placed on joints than strummers.


Well, drummers like Neil, at least.
Charlie watts and ringo Starr could probably go on forever


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

mhammer said:


> But think about it: there will come a time when not a single soul who played Woodstock will be alive.


Funny you say that. I was thinking about the "directors cut" of Woodstock DVD that I have and at the end credits they play "Find the cost of freedom" by CSN while scrolling all of that generation who'd passed at that point. ( I think it came out about 10 years ago). I would imagine that scroll has gotten and will continue to get rather large.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Diablo said:


> Well, drummers like Neil, at least.
> Charlie watts and ringo Starr could probably go on forever


Fair point. And drummers like Keith Moon disappear faster than Spinal Tap drummers.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

anybody who was a teenager in the late 50's when "rock" took off is going to be over 70 now. The guys who made rock music are getting old...........there will be a lot more of this to come in the next 10 years I'm afraid. Of all the greats we've lost so far, Bowie has had the biggest impact on me. Not sure why either. He just seems more real/closer to me than the others. I've always had a fascination with space and always played 12 strings........Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

For me, it was Chris Squire that hit me hardest in recent years.

Now, everytime I hear Yes, I'm fixated on the spectacular bass lines and beautiful harmonies Squire brought to their sound.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

the one and only Freddy Mercury, for me.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Diablo said:


> the one and only Freddy Mercury, for me.


He was another that hit me pretty hard.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Keith Richards isn't a stretch...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Jerry Lee Lewis is 80. Little Richard is 83. Chuck Berry is 89.

Take yer pick.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Lemmy, Bowie, Natalie Cole, Frey, Drummer for Mott the Hoople, Drummer for CSNY, Guitarist for REO, a few more that slip my mind,... and Lemmy was the oldest at 70.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

SRV, Chet Atkins, Gary Moore, George Harrison, The Three Kings, Roy Buchannan, Les Paul,.....

Many of my favourite musicians are gone.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'd be curious to know what the average lifespan was of our grandparents' pop stars: the Dinah Washingtons, Frank Sinatras, Rosemary Clooneys, and Bobby Darrins. They may not have ended up in a crackhouse, but they lived hard lives too. But I have no idea what the average life expectancy of someone who is a popular musician, at any point during the last 100 years might be.

We certainly have more ways to have the passing of a pop star rubbed in our collective faces these days. The papers may have splashed the front page with Rudy Vallee's passing but there weren't likely radio stations playing all-Vallee-all-day, and there certainly weren't TV stations and websites or Tweets and tribute Youtubes. So are *we* losing more of them at young ages, or are we simply experiencing what our parents and grandparents experiened, except with more and more frequent and omnipresent publicity? I honestly can't tell.

In the early 70's, there was a bit on the National Lampoon Radio Hour in which a fellow wakes up from a coma he's been in for a year, beside the road, somewhere in California (suspend your disbelief for a moment). It seems he was beaten up by a few Hells Angels at Altamont or something. He staggers out to the highway, thumbs a ride, and learns that the concert he was intending to go to (where the Dead wereon a barge launched from Frisco Bay and promised to keep playing until they reached Hawaii) has come and gone.

"I hope my tickets for Jimi are still good", he says. "Hate to break it to ya, but Jimi's dead". "JIMI'S DEAD? Awwww mannn. At least I can go see Janis." "Ummm, she's dead too." "JANIS IS DEAD? Man! You're bringing me down, man! What about Jim Morrison?" "Um, he's dead too. And so is Al Wilson from Canned Heat." "Awwwwwwwww, MAN! Major bummer!!". "Not only that, but Jim Croce is dead, too." "Who?"


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

zurn said:


> Keith Richards isn't a stretch...


Surprised that guys like him and others like Steven Tyler are still here....defying all odds


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Scotty said:


> Surprised that guys like him and others like Steven Tyler are still here....defying all odds


Zombie hybrids.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Jerry Lee Lewis is 80. Little Richard is 83. Chuck Berry is 89.
> 
> Take yer pick.


Funny, the other night I googled Little Richard to see if he was still alive.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

And was the answer "debatable"?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

David Bowie's death brought me to tears! That had a huge impact on me! Johnny Winter as well!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

zurn said:


> Keith Richards isn't a stretch...


Funny, when I read the title of this thread, I thought, "Probably not Keith Richards". He just seems to keep on going.

http://www.theonion.com/article/keith-richards-housekeeper-has-braced-herself-for--28708


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2016)

"Mr. Richards is old enough now he could die from natural causes, which is a possibility I never 
would have imagined 30 years ago," the housekeeper said. "Personally, I kind of wish he would 
just die already, because his lifestyle has certainly taken its toll on _my_ health."


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> I'd be curious to know what the average lifespan was of our grandparents' pop stars: the Dinah Washingtons, Frank Sinatras, Rosemary Clooneys, and Bobby Darrins. They may not have ended up in a crackhouse, but they lived hard lives too. But I have no idea what the average life expectancy of someone who is a popular musician, at any point during the last 100 years might be.
> 
> We certainly have more ways to have the passing of a pop star rubbed in our collective faces these days. The papers may have splashed the front page with Rudy Vallee's passing but there weren't likely radio stations playing all-Vallee-all-day, and there certainly weren't TV stations and websites or Tweets and tribute Youtubes. So are *we* losing more of them at young ages, or are we simply experiencing what our parents and grandparents experiened, except with more and more frequent and omnipresent publicity? I honestly can't tell.
> 
> ...


Frank, Bobby and Rosemary are your grandparents pop/rock stars? Rosemary Clooney was 8 years younger than my mom and dad and I was going thru my first divorce when Bobby died. At 37. Other than that their average lifespans seem to be average. Now I feel old.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The ones who have had the greatest impact on me at their time of dying were Rory Gallagher, Roy Buchanan, John Entwistle, and John Bonham. Too young, too much wasted potential, and all had an originality still within their respective musical forms. Janis Joplin wasn't on my radar until after she had died, but it only took a couple of her songs to gut me. 

I'll be heartbroken when Linda Ronstadt goes, same with many others, but I had a major celebrity crush on Ronstadt all through my teens. I still listen to her regularly.

As for who's next, I hate to think.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Frank, Bobby and Rosemary are your grandparents pop/rock stars? Rosemary Clooney was 8 years younger than my mom and dad and I was going thru my first divorce when Bobby died. At 37. Other than that their average lifespans seem to be average. Now I feel old.


Nah. My grandmother's "pop star" was Russ Columbo ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russ_Columbo ), who died in a mysterious gunshot incident at 26. I just took a stab at what some of the other members' grandparents' ages were.

I knew I was getting old when I was looking out at a university class and realized that not only were my students too young to have gone to Woodstock or seen the Beatles or Elvis on Ed Sullivan, but their parents were also too young to have experienced any of that.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

My memory is a little foggy about an article I read about how entertainers, on average, have a shorter lifespan than the average. I believe the reason the article cited was lifestyle choices. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Milkman said:


> I hate to say it, but it could get worse.
> 
> Although we've lost some greats lately there are many legendary performers in their 60s.



And a lot are in their '70s. We just have to accept that this is the time that we are going to start losing them.

As for who is next, Chuck Berry is 89 so it is reasonable to expect that he will be the next one to leave us.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

ed2000 said:


> My memory is a little foggy about an article I read about how entertainers, on average, have a shorter lifespan than the average. I believe the reason the article cited was lifestyle choices. Can anyone confirm?


Actually my word is my confirmation! I did read an article that pointed out this very fact! I will have to see if I can find this article again!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

The one other artist whos passing touched me, but never seems to get mentioned in these discussions, was Michael Hutchence....completely unexpected and senseless, and happened to a guy with a LOT more great music left him in, who had an outstanding career. Sometimes I wonder if Bob Gelfdof is Britains Bobby Brown.....ppl near him do not fare well.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Sad news. In case you haven't heard.....

http://ajournalofmusicalthings.com/rock-legend-animal-dies-aged-66-too-soon/


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

fretzel said:


> Sad news. In case you haven't heard.....
> 
> http://ajournalofmusicalthings.com/rock-legend-animal-dies-aged-66-too-soon/


I heard this morning...

http://www.guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/rip-animal.76250/


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

butterknucket said:


> I heard this morning...
> 
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/rip-animal.76250/



I knew I should've posted this earlier. LOL!!!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

bw66 said:


> Funny, when I read the title of this thread, I thought, "Probably not Keith Richards". He just seems to keep on going.
> 
> http://www.theonion.com/article/keith-richards-housekeeper-has-braced-herself-for--28708


I wonder if she still has a job...I think I'd sack an employee that wished I'd just die already


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I remember seeing a George Burns interview where the interviewer said to him, "You know, you've got your cigar, you've got your martini.....what does your doctor say?" George replied, "My doctor's dead."


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

fretzel said:


> Sad news. In case you haven't heard.....
> 
> http://ajournalofmusicalthings.com/rock-legend-animal-dies-aged-66-too-soon/


He bears a very close resemblance to Keith Richards, doesn't he?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

fretzel said:


> Sad news. In case you haven't heard.....
> 
> http://ajournalofmusicalthings.com/rock-legend-animal-dies-aged-66-too-soon/


Say it ain't so> Not Animal. 




Maybe Kermit had a hand in it. Can't trust those banjo players.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I always thought Animal was the coolest.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I don't know how the hell I will handle Angus's death! He's already 60! I hope for his sake he quit smoking. I know he doesn't drink!

I try not to think about it!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2016)

butterknucket said:


> I always thought Animal was the coolest.


Floyd. Animal's too psychotic for me.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Floyd. Animal's too psychotic for me.


Floyyd plays bass.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2016)

I don't hold that against him.
He's still cool.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

...for a left-handed bass player.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2016)

ambidextrous, I do believe.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

And there goes another one....

http://www.rollingstone.com/music/n...ke-and-palmer-keyboardist-dead-at-71-20160311


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

And here we go again.


----------

